# Has this fattie been done before?



## gnarbrah (Jun 15, 2014)

So I'm trying to come up with something heart stoppingly good for my first fatty attempt.  I was pondering a mac n cheese fattie.  Seems like it would be fantastic but wondering if it would work.  My plan is:

JD breakfast sausage

Cooked pasta (shells or regular elbows) 

Bacon weave

Seems simple enough but I'm wondering if I should use the cheese sauce in the package or just sprinkle with shredded cheese?  Would it be too goopy if I mixed the cheese sauce from the package in?

If it turns out as good as I think it might - sky's the limit with additives.  Salsa, jalapeños, ground beef, onions, bacon, blah blah blah.

Anyone ever done a pasta fatty?  Thoughts and suggestions appreciated


----------



## jtstitzel (Jun 15, 2014)

You sir have my full attention! I'm not gonna lie I might just have to steal this one for my next get together.


----------



## juggzapoppin (Jun 15, 2014)

Definitely going to try this myself. Except I think I'm young to slightly boil the shells,  then add a bunch of Velveeta cheese with a little jalapeño peppers

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 15, 2014)

did one for memorial day..  used the cheese sauce and added fresh garlic and some broccoli...  for me I think it would have been better with some real cheese..  pepper jack or something like that ....  but it was good none the less ...


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 25, 2014)

I did one a few weeks ago. All I had was some leftover mac n cheese and it worked fine too. I added some more cheese to it, but otherwise it was outstanding. 

You'll have to dig a little deeper to come up with something someone hasn't done...


----------

